# Unusual herbs



## chef oliver (Dec 28, 2011)

Hi, guys, which unusual herbs do you use in kitchen?...I mean, not common herbs, like rosemary, sage, thyme, parsley, etc. Do you go sometime to the forest or meadow to get some significant herbs or flowers to cook with or garnish dishes?


----------



## petalsandcoco (Aug 25, 2009)

Spring and summer : a popular and favorite salad, Pansy


----------



## margcata (Sep 18, 2011)

I believe that with globalization, there are very few herbs or plants, one might consider rare ...

Asian: Wasabi, curries, algaes, ginger, Daikon ...

South American: Brazilian Amazonian Acai berries

European / USA and Canada: chili peppers a to z ( La Rioja and The Basque Country have their indigenious types ) and Galician Grelos which are called Turnip Greens however, have absolutely nothing to do with the vegetable turnips. Savoury winter and summer. Grape vines and grape leaves are prevalent in La Rioja cuisine. Olive pits are used in Andalusia for Barbecuing. In La Rioja, pruned grape vines are used. In Barcelona and Girona, there are Calcots, a sweet spring onion. Could we consider Funghi or Ceps or Wild mushrooms herbs ? They are a type of plant life. Boletus Eduli Wild Mushrooms or Ceps and Black Trumphets.   

Mexico:  chili peppers a to z and Jícama


----------



## kyheirloomer (Feb 1, 2007)

I wonder how you define unusual, in this context. So much of it has to do with the cuisines you're used to cooking, and the herbs you consider common.

For instance, I was really surprised, recently, to discover how few people are familiar with savory. For me it's an everyday herb. Most people do not consider lavender as a culinary herb. But in the south of France it's fairly common. Among all the things I grow in the culinary herb bed at Fort Boonesborough, the one I get most questions about is sage: What is it? And how do you use it? I mean sage, for cripes sake. How much more common can you get?

Foraging really depends on time and place. Sassafras is wild crafted throughout the southern states, for example, as are a wide assortment of greens. Indeed, in the Med, most of the "standard" herbs grow wild, and are gathered by cooks.


----------



## margcata (Sep 18, 2011)

@ Petals and Coco, 

Pretty perfect salad...


----------



## chef oliver (Dec 28, 2011)

Thanks everyone for your posts...maybe I didn´t specify that question exactly. Yes, that is true, that "unusuality" of herbs depends of what type of cuisine do you cook. I cook every cuisine, look for and discover new recipes, create my own, so I know really plenty of ingredients. What I thought with that term - unusual herbs, is non-typical herbs for cooking, some kinds of grass or flowers (for example rose petals, it is quite unusual ingredient for me, lavender, dandellion leaves, etc.  )....


----------



## denis dubiard (Nov 11, 2008)

Mauve Sylvestre or Fausse Guimauve.

i used it for salades and dressing plates for service!

i was picking them 3 to 4 times a week on my way to work last year.

customers were always suprise and always asked what that plant was!

la Mauve it was growing everywhere around the island.

picking as well plants for my mesclun Roquette salade leaves

one that I have noticed did not have the time to do something great is the Sea Holly

that one was growing on the sandy part near the beach
[h3] [/h3]

[h3]Sea Holly[/h3]
Part use: roots

Actions: diuretic, anti-lithic,
[h6]Apothecary[/h6]
Internal: Sea holly is employed in many urinary conditions, used to combat kidney stones & gravel,

it will ease colics & reduce haemorrhage, with other ingredient it can be employed to help in condition such as cystitis,

urethritis, & inflamed prostate glands

Found some Cardon too and wild Spinach too as well as wild Carrots

hummmm love those things and it is always good to get them yourself.

I had a good time picking a lots of wild Fennel

and couple of month ago, I went in the far back country closes pass Castelnaudary near Rennes le Chateaux and brought back with me 2 wild thym plantes, could have brought back some wild Lavender but did not.......

I have used in 2001 one plante that I have asked to be planted for me especially. and on my request they did!

I was doing some tonic water infusion for myelf to give me a boost in the morning after starting the range at 6am a purple drink that was with all sort of ingredients and it did work with the quantity of leaf I had for a small drink.


[h3]Orach Red Mountain Spinach[/h3]
*Part used:* aerial part

*Actions:* tonic, stimulant, digestive, diuretic, astringent,
[h6]Apothecary[/h6]
*Internally:** Red mountain* *spinach* has the same property as the spinach but some of its constituents are in a high proportion which make it an ideal remedy for tiredness, taken with other ingredient in infusion will give the patient an energy booster.

Oh so many of plantes with so good effect and unusual staf to make drinks and salade with the one I like to use is Borage a very nice flower with great taste and values. found some last May wild growing............


----------



## chef oliver (Dec 28, 2011)

*to Ishbel:*

Thank you for response too, i am very familiar with Thai cuisine, I love it, so i know herbs and spices like lemongrass, ****** lime leaves, galangal, coriander seeds, roots, leaves, ginger or cumin and I love to use them ...but I have never heard about samphire, I have to look for it..

*to Dennis Dubiard:*

thanks for your deep characteristics of that herbs, I found it very inspirational...


----------



## denis dubiard (Nov 11, 2008)

my dear I have a lot of those stuff datas. all in english and started another section with vegetables and their characteristics and values and history.

and my english is getting worst since been back 

should try to regroup the lot and edit it. really with recipes. but time is not my Allie........................................


----------



## chef oliver (Dec 28, 2011)

That´s perfect, to make that characteristics tables..you should create your own website for that, i think it could be very helpful to get priceless informations...


----------



## denis dubiard (Nov 11, 2008)

once upon a time I did creat a web site off air since 2006 I think>

but not as detail now with the vegie bits and pieces.

really always important to know those things especially when we can find plant such as


[h3]Thymes[/h3]
*Variety:* Lemon Thyme, Common Thyme, silver & golden varieties, (Silver Queen) (Silver Posie)

*Part use*: leaves and flowers

*Actions:* Carminative, anti-microbial, anti-spasmodic, expectorant, astringent,
[h6]Apothecary:[/h6]
A high content in volatile oil, thyme is use for dyspepsia & Sluggish digestion; it is also a strong antiseptic, which explain many of its usages.

*Internally:* It is use for respiratory, digestion, as a gargle for Laryngitis, tonsillitis, easing sore throats & irritable coughs. Very good for cough remedy

It may be use for bronchitis, whooping cough and Asthma, it as found its use as a gentle astingent where it found its way for childhood diarrhoea and bed-wetting.

*Externally:* It is use as a lotion for infected wound

I used use it with other ingredient as a tonic drink to the start of the day

Or




[h3]Lavender[/h3]
*Part used*: Flowers

*Actions:* Carminative, anti-spasmodic, anti-depressant, rubefacient.
[h6]Apothecary[/h6]
The flower s are very delicate they should be gather at the start of the flowering before the opening, they should be dried at the outside temperature not above 35degree

Internally: Effective for Headaches, related to stress, effective to clean depression. A tonic plant for nervous disorders & exhaustion. It can be put in teas to induce natural sleep.

*Externally*: Will ease rheumatism pain and aches, as oil or ointments


----------



## guts (Jun 22, 2011)




----------



## jenniflop (Jan 8, 2012)

A new one I've just recently heard of is Alexanders. You can read more about it here. It brings up an interesting observation as well---how different our tastes must be from those of our ancestors! Despite the survival of recipes and culinary tradition, even the very plants we use to make them have changed drastically with domestication. Wouldn't it be neat to go back in time and taste an authentic meal from the past!

Another one I occasionally come across but am not very familiar with is Angelica...especially in baking. I bought some (dried) recently out of curiosity, but have no idea what to do with it.


----------



## sousvide68 (Jan 7, 2012)

Guts said:


>


this


----------



## chef oliver (Dec 28, 2011)

*GUTS*, what is that?


----------



## denis dubiard (Nov 11, 2008)

I think we all know what Guts has posted!

a plant used in medecine

from family sativa or Indica or ruderalis

that one is a not so common Hemp Plant in full flowering position by the look at it!.

In cooking well that is not really the purpose for comments really but in medicine that plant do have some very interesting purpose when they prescribe it!

as for dried angelica oh I never came across that one


[h3]Angelica[/h3]
Part used: Roots, leaves, stems, seeds

Action: Carminative, anti-spasmodic, expectorant, diuretic, diaphoretic
[h6]Apothecary[/h6]
Internally: Angelica is a useful plant in chest infections creating cough, the plant is ideal to treat fever, cold or influenza. As well as intestinal colic & flatulence. The plant got some digestive agent that stimulate the appetite, & that acts as an urinary antiseptic. 

Mixed with Coltsfoot & White Horehound to treat bronchial conditions, with Chamomille for indigestion, flatulence & loss of appetite.

External: Angelica used as a compress is used with for inflammation of the chest or easing inflamtion of the chest


----------



## xerp (Dec 24, 2011)

Guts said:


>


Agreed... I can make some wonderful things with this herb.


----------



## denis dubiard (Nov 11, 2008)

wel tea's is one of the old Jamaican ladies use it for. but then in cooking that is not aload been a narcotic and is just legal on medicinal purposes. for certain ailgments muscle pains in particular.

as for a subject of been legal not really as that one has to be monitored for true reasons.

if one can not undertand that well that is not right!

been a kin gardener and having in my younger age experience like Clinton did and others during era's of well experiencing stuff. that plant shoud kept in stricked regulations.

as in Herbalism rules are implied and it has to be followed, dosages to us are important.

as a lot of people not understand to follow rules or do place themselve upon rules.

through History the making of the bread in the middle ages they used a fungie for the making of bread a dosage and the fermentation of the fungie became Allucinogen. that was during the middle ages. and many started to see visions after been poisoned by the Items.

question is! has it been used and done purposly that is the question. and a question should remain unanswered!

but on the other hand there is one spice which has been spoken about and is a strange Nutmeg!.



Nutmeg

*Part* *use*: flower, fruit

*Action*: anti-flatulence, aromatic, digestive, stimulant, carminative
[h6]Apothecary:[/h6]
Nutmeg taken in large quantity can become a narcotic

*Internally:* The effect of the *Nutmeg* can counter flatulence, diarrhoea, nausea & diarrhoea,

In small quantity it become a small sedative, it can be added to a hot milk infused with other ingredients to become a nightcap drink

as for what Guts and Xerp i writing about they do not know what they are talking about!.

firstly the plant taken in picture has been badly looked after and is in poor state!. certainly like guts and Xerp are!


----------



## freebookings (Jan 9, 2012)

Here are a few herbs I encountered while traveling around the Middle East:

*Zaatar* http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Za'atar - you probably already know this one, but I love this with some olive oil and freshly made bread.

*Habuck* and *Marmaraya* - two herbs used by bedouins to prepare tea (don't know how easy these are to procure without a plane ticket)


----------



## kyheirloomer (Feb 1, 2007)

_Wouldn't it be neat to go back in time and taste an authentic meal from the past!_

No need to go back in time, Jenniflop. Food historians and historic reenactors prepare such meals all the time.

I happen to specialize in 18th century North American colonial foods, for instance. But you can go back all the way to the Romans if you want, because the food data is available.


----------



## denis dubiard (Nov 11, 2008)

freebookings said:


> Here are a few herbs I encountered while traveling around the Middle East:
> 
> *Zaatar* http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Za'atar - you probably already know this one, but I love this with some olive oil and freshly made bread.
> 
> *Habuck* and *Marmaraya* - two herbs used by bedouins to prepare tea (don't know how easy these are to procure without a plane ticket)


I will enquire tomorrow abou those I am lucky I have my assistant aide de cuisine is North African and my boss is Marocan and I like to know those things especialy Tea's love good teas and brews. for refreshements.

I don't know what are those tea plant *freebooking *but then always open to search and find out!.

as for going back in time it is possible with a wide and an inquisitive mind as well as logical and Sherlock Holm's way.................


----------



## denis dubiard (Nov 11, 2008)

habuck like sage taste

their is a say aboutthat! if one have a sage plant in their garden they do not need a doctor!.

marmaraya!

That is an intriguing plant!

on the quest.

thanks Freebookngs!

your comment is more interesting that some narrow minded peoples! 2 in particular!.


----------



## chef oliver (Dec 28, 2011)

http://theblessedseed.blogspot.com/2011/01/everything-you-ever-wanted-to-know.html

My girlfriend brought me these seeds *HABA EL BARAKAH* from Egypt...It really tastes interesting, something between black sesame seeds and black coal ...but I cooked boulangere potatoes with sauerkraut and used this seeds. That combination was really nice harmonic...


----------



## denis dubiard (Nov 11, 2008)

I used that seed before in the past in some dishes yep that is a good one for flavours.

seeds and Seasonings are the Harmonies of dishes.

in stock syrop I have used the following. beside the principal ingredients for a simple basic syrop like mint, vanilla pod, lemon slices and Orange slices and sugar of course

Cinamon Bark


[h3]Clove[/h3]
*Part use:* Dried flowers & oil

*Actions*: Stimulant, carminative, aromatic

Apothecary:

*Internal:* In infusion with other ingredient for tonic drinks, to relieves nausea, vomiting & flatulence, it is a stimulant for digestive system

*External: *It is a powerful anaesthetic & mild antiseptic, wildly used for toothache through the centuries


[h3]Aniseed[/h3]
*Variety:* star anis, common anis

*Part use:* fruit, flower, foliage

*Action*: expectorant, anti-spasmodic, carminative, parasiticide, aromatic
[h6]Apothecary[/h6]
*Internally:** Aniseed* provide basis to ease gripping pain, intestinal colic & flatulence, it is also use in cases of bronchitis, when persistent coughing or whooping cough as a flavoured syrup

*Externally:** Aniseed* as an ointment to treat scabies, the oil extract will help to control lice
[h3] [/h3][h3][/h3][h3]Cumin[/h3]
*Part use:* seed, flowers, foliage,

*Action:* aromatic, stimulant, digestive, anti-flatulent
[h6]Apothecary:[/h6]
Cumin is a plant which has been used from faraway as the Roman & Greek time, employed by Celts, mention in the bible, Cumin became a common plant in medieval garden.

*Internal:* Used in cookery as a stimulant the digestive system as well as an aromatic for the appetite, in infusion for cough syrup and other drinks with other ingredients to fight cough & flu, the plant can fight flatulence.
[h3][/h3][h3]Cardamom[/h3]
*Part use:* flower, seed & foliage

*Actions:* Carminative, sialagogue, orexigenic, aromatic
[h6]Apothecary:[/h6]
*Internal:* This valuable plant can be use to treat certain type of flatulence, relieving griping pains, it is an appetite & saliva stimulant

Corriander seeds.

slices of Ginger or Galangal

and some more if I remember.

I have tried with Lemon grass too and many more.....

it all give variations in the flavours of different stock syrops.

as well as been benificiary for the health.

actually most people when I employe that technic for poach pears or fruit and uses the syrop made after poaching for making sweet sauces or for the base of else they think I have put an Alcohool in it but never did. or even just using the stock syrup to tart up a simple fruit salad. as I hate throwing stuff everything got to be use.

/img/vbsmilies/smilies/wink.gif


----------



## chef oliver (Dec 28, 2011)

Denis Dubiard said:


> I used that seed before in the past in some dishes yep that is a good one for flavours.
> 
> seeds and Seasonings are the Harmonies of dishes.
> 
> ...


Yes, Dennis I share your opinion..that´s very truth....Never throw away stuff, until it´s not bad...everything got to be used..


----------



## chefboyarg (Oct 28, 2008)

I was staging on Tuesday and the place I was at used sorrel, micro chard, micro cilantro on a variety of dishes. Up to that point I have only experienced micro herbs used to pretty up a plate, but these little guys had PUNCH. I especially enjoyed the citrusy taste of the sorrel, as I had never had it before.


----------



## margcata (Sep 18, 2011)

@ Dennis and:

@ Oliver

Very informative feature. Thanks for sharing it.

Margcata.


----------



## denis dubiard (Nov 11, 2008)

did removed some!.

could be informative about women!

sorrel for example very bad during pregmancy as well as some others.

and some like parsley for the mothering milk is a plus but some are bad.

for men too.

why I hdo we have an idea about Aphrodisiams? and it is possible? on variations on how to handle certains herbs and vegetable well the diet?

well that was just a past thought. as some plants such Passion fruit flowers can employ.

anyway that is certainly how those past guys from century before thought I think!

none the less another investigation of mine was something call Ambrosia.

hum that is something herbal! a herbal drink! I would bet on that!  syrop base and infusion of various things..............

got started on that one long time ago on investigations! but then dropped it.


----------



## olechef (Sep 17, 2011)

Sorrel and woodsorrel have a wonderfull zing, but the flavor comes from oxalc acid which is a poison( same stuff that make rhubarb leaves inedible). Its ok in small quantites but could be lethal if you eat a lot.

Here in Norway we use a lot of ramsons (wild garlic leafs,with a mild flavor) and a flower we call field cress( taste like cress)


----------



## everydaygourmet (Apr 4, 2012)

Italian Wild Fennel Pollen, Blossom Butter, sansho buttons, smoking with Szechwan peppercorns and Lapsang Souchong, Annatto seeds

EDG


----------



## grasscouch (Apr 17, 2012)

sechuan buttons, they have a electric taste like a 9volt batterie. gd fun


----------



## ouroboros (Apr 19, 2012)

Ive been using sumac alot lately, its an ingredient in the aforementioned za'atar... you can collect your own in most areas... Also check out this page for alot of different plants and herbs, some medicinal, some mundane... Im growing some of this stuff this year.... www.alchemy-works.com


----------



## sousvide68 (Jan 7, 2012)

Pho-Dai-Loi-3-Pho-Garnish-700x5241.jpg




__
sousvide68


__
Jun 21, 2014


__
asian
herbs-and-spices








Culantro ( long thin blades sitting on the top ). Related to cilantro, but has a muh more intense flavour, had this in Vietnam.


----------

